# Walnut and Maple Bowl



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

This a bowl that I did with my Ring Master on my lathe. This is the first project with the Ring Master. I think it turned out pretty good:thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is very pretty. I have looked at that tool more than once, but the price kinda scared me off. Keep posting project pictures and talk me into my need for one .


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Darren

There is a story behind the tool. I have an uncle that lives just north of Dallas that may have a bigger passion for woodworking than I do. Well he called me back in April and told me I needed to plan a trip because he was going to buy a new lathe and he was going to give me his old one. So me and my Dad went on a road trip in may to pick it up. 
When we got there he told us he needed our help while we were there. We ended up pouring 3 yards of concrete the next day. After we were done with the concrete we went into his shop and started gathering up all the parts to the lathe to load in the truck. He pulled the Ring Master off the shelf and handed it to me. He told me he really wanted to keep it but it would not work on his new Powermatic, this one would only work on a Record Lathe. So he reluctently gave it to me, along with a bench top band saw and a scroll saw. I made out like a bandit and only had to pour 3 yards of concrete and drive 15 hours each way. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Termite,
great looking bowl. I'll have to google the ringmaster again, don't remember exactly how it worked. Keep it up,
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks great. I think that may be my favorite contrast, walnut and maple.

Rob


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Firehawk,
You can find it on this site http://www.woodenpost.com It is cool the way it works. You start out with a square plank, trim the corners and start cutting rings until you have what you want, glue it all togther, sand and finish. There are endless things you can do with it.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I love that bowl. The contrasting woods are amazing.


----------



## bass-akward (Dec 28, 2008)

That is beautiful. I love the pattern and contrast.


----------



## RichL (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice work. Beautiful contrast.


----------



## Shanomac21 (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for all the compliments. I have two more that i am getting ready to do. When I get them done I will post pics of those as well. The blanks are made and ready to cut rings, I just need to mount the jig and get to work.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------

